

Blocking the Property of Persons Engaging in Malicious Cyber-Enabled Activities - jakobdabo
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the%2Dpress%2Doffice/2015/04/01/executive-order-blocking-property-certain-persons-engaging-significant-m

======
jakejake
This is the 3rd fairly serious press release I've read that came out on April
1 and I can't tell if they are pranks or not.

